# Jetzt lieferbar: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt lieferbar: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Nachdem PC Games Hardware bereits den Vorgänger deutlich aufgewertet hat, folgt nun auch vom aktuellen Fractal Design Define R5 eine PCGH-Edition mit vielen Verbesserungen. Welche Änderungen die PCGH-Edition bietet, erfahren Sie in diesem Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt lieferbar: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## OutOfMemory (8. Juli 2015)

Hätte Fractal Design mal direkt machen sollen. Beim R6 sollten die euch und uns (die Community) mal besser mit in die Entwicklung einbeziehen!


----------



## Madfurion (8. Juli 2015)

Sehr gute Veränderungen! Vor allem die komplett geschlossenen Gehäseteile. Sind die einzigen Sachen die mich am normalen R5 beim Gebrauch etwas stören


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es noch mit einem Reset-Knopf, den man auch mit einem (kleinen) Finger betätigen kann?
http://geizhals.at/p/0513/1120513/1120513-13.jpg
Ich muss jedes Mal einen dünnen Kreuzschraubenzieher verwenden, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen zum Glück nicht so häufig passiert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es noch mit einem Reset-Knopf, den man auch mit einem (kleinen) Finger betätigen kann?
> http://geizhals.at/p/0513/1120513/1120513-13.jpg
> Ich muss jedes Mal einen dünnen Kreuzschraubenzieher verwenden, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen zum Glück nicht so häufig passiert.



Danke für den Hinweis, vielleicht können wir sowas mal bei einem "Fractal Design Define R6 PCGH-Edition" berücksichtigen. Das wird aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern schätze ich


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2015)

Dann wird das R5 PCGH wohl mein nächstes Gehäuse. Fehlt nur die füllende Hardware.


----------



## Mottekus (8. Juli 2015)

habe  beim normalen R5 des öfteren gelesen das die HDD-Entkopplung nicht vorhanden oder bescheiden sei (sry,aus dem Kopf heraus habe ich keine Ahnung welches von beidem zutrifft).

Hat sich dahingehend etwas verändert bei der PCGH-Edition?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2015)

Nein, an der HDD-Entkopplung wurde nichts geändert.


----------



## Mottekus (8. Juli 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Kugelfisch (8. Juli 2015)

Sehr sinnvolle Neuerungen, besonders die durchgängige Abdeckung der Gehäuseoberseite. Das ist genau der Punkt, der mich an meinem am meisten stört, weil das ganze Gehäuse dadurch etwas "billig" wirkt.

Einziger Kritikpunkt, ihr hättet mit Blick auf die Zukunft beim Front-USB auf USB 3.1 setzen sollen (zumindest die beiden USB 2 Ports ersetzen).


----------



## nicyboy (8. Juli 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> habe  beim normalen R5 des öfteren gelesen das die HDD-Entkopplung nicht vorhanden oder bescheiden sei (sry,aus dem Kopf heraus habe ich keine Ahnung welches von beidem zutrifft).
> 
> Hat sich dahingehend etwas verändert bei der PCGH-Edition?



ich hab mir die titanium version vom define r5 gekauft da ich die belüftungsmöglichkeiten im normalen wesentlich besser finde als im pcgh gehäuse. Ich kann dir bestätigen die Entkopplung der Festplatten ist garkein problem und auch sehr gut.
Ich höre aus meinem gehäuse garnichts raus bis auf 7v. erst wenn ich auf 12v gehe höre ich die Luft die durch die Lüfter jagen aber sonst garnix...

Schade das pcgh immer soviel lüfterplätze wegnimmt, wenigstens einen der einen oben montierbaren lüfter ermöglicht könnte man doch anbieten.



Kugelfisch schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvolle Neuerungen, besonders die durchgängige Abdeckung der Gehäuseoberseite. Das ist genau der Punkt, der mich an meinem am meisten stört, weil das ganze Gehäuse dadurch etwas "billig" wirkt.



was genau wirkt billig daran wenn man oben die möglichkeit bekommt 3 lüfter zu montieren? Für leute die gerne eine Kühle umgebung haben ist das define r5 pcgh nicht die erste wahl.. ich habs beim define r4 schon gemerkt. Das PCGH Gehäuse war immer wärmer da die Lüfter oben fehlten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2015)

Kugelfisch schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvolle Neuerungen, besonders die durchgängige Abdeckung der Gehäuseoberseite. Das ist genau der Punkt, der mich an meinem am meisten stört, weil das ganze Gehäuse dadurch etwas "billig" wirkt.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu, wirkt wie billiges und klappriges Plastik, ist auch der Punkt, der mir an der PCGH-Edition am besten gefällt.


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

Hmm, jetzt mag ich mein R5 nicht mehr


----------



## azzih (8. Juli 2015)

Hab schon bei der 4er Version die PCGH Edition genau aus den Gründen gekauft. Öffnungen an der Oberseite sind wirklich nur sinnvoll bei nem Radiator einer Wasserkühlung,ansonsten genauso sinnlos und störend wie Löcher im Seitenteil. Aber auch ohne die Überarbeitung sind die Fractal Designs ziemlich perfekte Gehäuse. Einzig wirklicher Nachteil ist das sie gefühlt ne halbe Tonne wiegen, wer regelmässig zu Lans geht (wenns das heute noch gibt) der schleppt sich da einen ab.


----------



## GrueneMelone (8. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze derzeit noch nicht die Flexibilität, aber genau das finde ich so Klasse bei dem Gehäuse. Du kannst einfach auch mal nachträglich noch ne Wakü reinbauen ohne dir eine neues Gehäuse kaufen zu müssen. Mit dem komplett Schwarz ist Geschmackssache, ich mag das Weiß Schwarz lieber. Genauso die blaue LED. Aber ist okay jedem das Seine. Den Seitenlüfter finde ich kann man aber wirklich weglassen, denn für SLI oder CF finde ich das Gehäuse eh nicht so geeignet. Ich habe bloß noch nicht verstanden, warum das Gitter oben beim normalen R5 so groß ist, da ist ja mehr Platz als 140er Lüfter brauchen. So fällt unnötig Staub rein und sieht komisch aus. Kann mir das einer beantworten?


----------



## Kugelfisch (8. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> was genau wirkt billig daran wenn man oben die möglichkeit bekommt 3 lüfter zu montieren? Für leute die gerne eine Kühle umgebung haben ist das define r5 pcgh nicht die erste wahl.. ich habs beim define r4 schon gemerkt. Das PCGH Gehäuse war immer wärmer da die Lüfter oben fehlten.


Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Notwendigkeit. Mein System ist aktuell einfach mit Towerkühler ausgestattet und zugegebenermaßen nur moderat übertaktet. Die Wärme kann ohne weiteres hinten raus abgeführt werden, ohne dass sich oben die Hitze staut. Ich verurteile das nicht per se, allerdings wirkt die Abdeckung für die Lüfter echt billig. Dadurch wird die Gesamtästhetik des Gehäuses leider herabgesetzt. Um so besser natürlich für alle, die den Platz tatsächlich nutzen um zusätzliche Lüfter / Radiator / whatever einzubauen. Das Define R5 ist ein super Gehäuse und ich jammere hier zugegebenermaßen auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Rollora (8. Juli 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Hätte Fractal Design mal direkt machen sollen. Beim R6 sollten die euch und uns (die Community) mal besser mit in die Entwicklung einbeziehen!


Das PCGH Modell kommt aber nicht ohne Nachteile...
Es entfallen halt die Erweiterungsslots für Lüfter oder die Wakü oben.
Somit ist das Gehäuse besser gedämmt und leiser, aber halt auch weniger flexibel.
Auch 3 Lüfter heißt nicht viel: So habe ich bei meinem R5 mehrere Lüfter ausprobiert als 3. Lüfter und nur der hier  ( be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) hat was gebracht: Komponenten sind kühler, aber der PC ist nicht lauter geworden. Wenn also 3 Kühler von diesem Verbaut sind ist das ganze leiser geworden - sonst lauter.

Gut finde ich, 
-dass die LED weiß ist. Ich hab mir ein weißes, unauffälliges Gehäuse für meine weiße, helle Wohnung gesucht. Das blaue geblinke stört etwas.
-dass das Ding nun schon mit 3 Lüftern kommt
-noch leiser sein könnte (wird der Test zeigen hoffentlich)
-die Farben einheitlich sind (stört mich etwas bei Fractal, dass dann immer irgendwas in der anderen Farbe sein muss)
-dass das Platik oben weg ist
-dass das PCGH Logo eine OPTION ist, dachte zuerst, dass es fix ist

nicht so gut finde ich:
-dass dieser doch riesige Kasten um einige Erweiterungen beraubt wurde
-dass die Erweiterungen im Seitenteil (Lüfter) wegfallen. Da ist bei mir auch so Schaumstoff drauf - nur wenn ich den Lüfter wirklich montieren will entfällt (logischerweise) diese Dämmung. Ob wirklich etwas leiser wurde damit ist unklar.
-ich sitze grade am anderen PC, meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass zwischen äußerem Gehäuse und dem DVD Laufwerkskäfig ein Abstand war wo schon Staub rein kann - ist dies schon behoben? Das war aber nur ein klitzekleines Problem.

@PCGH: die Beschreibung Tür öffnet rechts beim einen, links beim anderen Modell stimmt ja nicht, man kann sie in beide Richtungen öffnen...
Ich weiß zwar, dass PCGH Editions von Hardware sich natürlich nicht wie warme Semmeln verkaufen sondern dies meist doch geringe Stückzahlen sind, aber dennoch: eine Weiße Edition wäre schön.
Ihr sprecht von Eleganz, aber in welcher Wohnung passt denn wirklich so ein hässlicher schwarzer Kasten wie es der PC von Heute nunmal ist?
Ganz ehrlich und an Leute mit Stilempfinden: Schwarz gehört nicht in den Wohnraum.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann wird das R5 PCGH wohl mein nächstes Gehäuse. Fehlt nur die füllende Hardware.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Innenraum ist so üppig da kannst du alles reinwerfen was kühl und leise bleiben soll. Ich hab zur Probe meinen Retro-PC reingesteckt (Pentium (Tualatin-S) 3 @ 1.8 Ghz, Voodoo 2 und 5, 2 GB RDRAM usw) weil damals hat man wenig Wert darauf gelegt, dass ein Computer leise ist. Er rechnet also muss er auch laut sein war wohl die Devise. Festplatten und Lüfter machten ganz schön Lärm. Ich überlege deshalb auch, ob ich mir einen 2. Kasten hole. Aber eben nur in weiß, in die schöne helle, freundliche Wohnung gehört eben nix schwarzes. Wenn man da anfängt ist wieder die ganze Optik schief und etwas dunkles im Raum


Mottekus schrieb:


> habe  beim normalen R5 des öfteren gelesen das  die HDD-Entkopplung nicht vorhanden oder bescheiden sei (sry,aus dem  Kopf heraus habe ich keine Ahnung welches von beidem zutrifft).
> 
> Hat sich dahingehend etwas verändert bei der PCGH-Edition?


Die entkopplung mit den Käfigen ist an und für sich echt nicht gut: mein 20 Jahre altes Gehäuse meines allerersten PCs hat das besser hingekriegt.
Wie dem auch sei sind jede Menge Gummis beim R5 dabei, die man eben als Zwischenstück zum Entoppeln einbauen kann, die kannst du zum Teil doppelt einbauen, dann passts wiederum sehr gut.
Es hängt übrigens sehr von den Festplatten ab: Ich benutze teils 10 Jahre alte Seagates, die rütteln noch etwas mehr als etwa eine WD Caviar Green mit 5200 Umdrehungen (oder natürlich eine SSD... wer hätts gedacht)


----------



## nicyboy (8. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu, wirkt wie billiges und klappriges Plastik, ist auch der Punkt, der mir an der PCGH-Edition am besten gefällt.



sehe ich nicht so, ich empfinde es nicht als billig oder billig aussehend.. es erfüllt halt seinen zweck wenn man es mag / brauch .. ich mag dafür eure gehäuse nicht so, da ich keinen lüfterslot oben mehr missen mag. Aber es wäre auch gelacht wenn du negativ reden würdest über euer eigenes produkt. Dann doch lieber fürs konkurenzprodukt motzen


----------



## Rollora (8. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so, ich empfinde es nicht als billig oder billig aussehend.. es erfüllt halt seinen zweck wenn man es mag / brauch .. ich mag dafür eure gehäuse nicht so, da ich keinen lüfterslot oben mehr missen mag. Aber es wäre auch gelacht wenn du negativ reden würdest über euer eigenes produkt. Dann doch lieber fürs konkurenzprodukt motzen


Geb da den Daniel schon recht: sowas ginge bei einem 110€ Teil auch aus Blech/Alu oder was auch immer. Das Plastik hat eine leicht andere Farbe und stört bei freistehendem Tower schon etwas den Gesamteindruck. Meiner ist ja quasi in den Schrank gebaut, somit sieht man nur die Flache Front. Aber die Oberseite hätte man anders gestalten sollen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (8. Juli 2015)

Also ich hab mir das Standardgehäuse geholt. Über die Kunststoffabdeckungen kann man sich streiten, klapprig ist da aber gar nichts. Der Kunststoff ist matt und relativ dick und massiv und zudem gedämmt. Da fühlt sich nichtmal ansatzweise etwas klapprig oder billig an, nichtmal, wenn man mit dem finger draufklopft gibt was nach oder klappert, obwohl ich auf sowas sehr viel wert lege und sehr pingelig bin. Die Haptik ist also ausgezeichnet. Brauchten tu ichs nicht, die PCGH Endition machts in der Hinsicht eben "perfekt".

Die HDD Entkopplung tut ihren Job. meine zwei HDDs sind quasi unhörbar. Ich hatte zwar anfangs bedenken, aber ich kann quasi keinen Unterschied hören, wenn die HDDs an oder aus sind. Das Zugriffsgeräusch ist quasi komplett weg und man hört es nur noch, wenn man mit dem ohr ran geht. Ganz bekommt man es sowieso nicht weg, weil es nunmal da ist. Aber zumindest wird nichts ans Gehäuse übertragen.

Alles in allem aber wieder gute Arbeit bzw. Entscheidungen von PCGH.


----------



## BxBender (8. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch die Standardversion gekauft. Super Teil und dank der weißen Elemente auch schicker. Zudem kann ich notfalls immer noch mehr mit Lüftern experimentieren. 
Wer natürlich unbedingt alles in schwarz will und garantiert niemals nie zusätzliche Lüfterplätze verwenden will udn wird, der kann sich ja gerne das PCGH Teil holen.


----------



## Aradisa (8. Juli 2015)

2 Lüfter rein 
1 Lüfter raus 
Ich dachte das wäre kontraproduktiv


----------



## nicyboy (9. Juli 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das Plastik hat eine leicht andere Farbe und stört bei freistehendem Tower schon etwas den Gesamteindruck. Meiner ist ja quasi in den Schrank gebaut, somit sieht man nur die Flache Front. Aber die Oberseite hätte man anders gestalten sollen.



Komisch bei mir steht das gehäuse frei im raum neben dem schreibtisch und ich erkenne weder etwas billiges noch das es eine leicht andere farbe hätte.. ich schaue aufs gehäuse und sehe keinen fehler oder sonstiges. Es klappert auch nix, das ist größtenteils alles einbildung. Und ich gehe sogar noch nen schritt weiter, alle die mich besuchen finden mein gehäuse ziemlich cool.

Deine Antwort in allen Ehren, aber ich wüde vorschlagen du lässt mir meine Meinung wie ich dir auch deine lasse.. in meinen augen ist das standart gehäuse wesentlich besser als die pcgh edition.. ich muss es ja nicht kaufen, dürft ihr machen  Ich freue mich derweil über meine tolle Kühlung.



Aradisa schrieb:


> 2 Lüfter rein
> 1 Lüfter raus
> Ich dachte das wäre kontraproduktiv




irgendwie schon ein widerspruch in sich. Wenn hier einer im Forum nach Airflow frägt wird zu 90% empfohlen 2 lüfter rein und 2 wieder aus, wovon einer halt oben sein sollte .. das ist mit dem pcgh eigenen gehäuse nichtmal möglich.. es passt einfach nicht zusammen :/


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2015)

Da ja jetzt nur die rede von der HDD-Entkopplung ist, wollte ich mal fragen, wie gut die verbauten Lüfter entkoppelt sind. Bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse vibriert das Frontgitter unter last recht kräftig.


----------



## Markus_P (10. Juli 2015)

Hab meins jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen 

Ist das normal das Netzteilschrauben dabei sind die zu kurz sind?  Kann mein DPP 10 nicht festschrauben ... 
Sonst gefällt mir die grelle LED an der Front die durch die Ausnehmung von der Tür leuchtet nicht so gut ... nur der Knopf wäre perfekt
Eine HDD Halterung für 2 oder 3 HDDs wie sie im Define S sind würde ich auch schön finden  so stört der Käfig nicht den Airflow 
Eine Version ohne Lüfter wäre noch schön 

Sonst bin ich super Zufrieden damit  LED ausgesteckt, HDD (hab nur eine) am boden mit eigener Entkopplung festgeschraubt und Schrauben fürs Netzteil zusammengesucht 

Ein R5 für Wakü würde mich auch interessieren ... Netzteil seitlich hingestellt sodass im Boden wie beim Corsair 900D ein 480er Radi mit ca. 65mm Platz hätte würde die Kühlfläche enorm Vergrößern 
Und oben ein Stahl Deckel der die ganze länge durchgeht (nur bei Wakü version)
Dann hätte man im Boden einen 480er Radi (+ auf gleicher höhe mit dem Netzteil und hinter dem ersten Radi ein 240er) und oben ein 420er Radi + vorne vl noch ein 280er oder 240er ... genug Kühlfläche für 2 gtx 980ti und einen 5960x alles @ oc und mit 800 bis 900 rpm  (geht man von 120mm Lüfter = 100 watt aus = grob 1000 Watt) und das komplette Gehäuse würde fast nicht größer werden (nur um vl 3 bis 4 cm höher )

mfg


----------



## Madcat2 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

sind bei den PCGH-Gehäusen (R4 oder R5) eigentlich Staubfilter vor den einblasenden Lüftern?

mfg


----------



## NerdFlanders (13. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Ist das normal das Netzteilschrauben dabei sind die zu kurz sind?  Kann mein DPP 10 nicht festschrauben ...



Das P10 hat auch ne Gummientkoppelung und kommt mit keinen Standardschrauben zurecht. Du musst die mit dem P10 mitgelieferten Thumbscrews verwenden. (Keine Ausreden, mein P10 in meinem R5 ist festgeschraubt ^^)



Markus_P schrieb:


> Eine HDD Halterung für 2 oder 3 HDDs wie sie im Define S sind würde ich auch schön finden  so stört der Käfig nicht den Airflow



Der Laufwerkkäfig ist eigentlich 2 und besteht aus einem 5 und einem 3 Schächtemodul. Bau das 5 Schächte Modul aus und *tata*, Käfig stört Airflow nicht mehr.


----------



## Torianator (14. Juli 2015)

Für alle die dran interessiert sind 
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Rainman (18. Juli 2015)

Madcat2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind bei den PCGH-Gehäusen (R4 oder R5) eigentlich Staubfilter vor den einblasenden Lüftern?
> 
> mfg



ja, im R5 PCGH ist in der Tür ein herausnehmbarer Staubfilter drin, genauso wie im Standard-R5. Siehe Video vom R5.


----------



## Rainman (18. Juli 2015)

Torianator schrieb:


> Für alle die dran interessiert sind
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



danke, habe es sofort gezackt für 100 € inkl. Versand 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf Skylake warten...


----------



## restX3 (25. Juli 2015)

Rein optisch gefällt mir das von Fractal Design besser. Gerade wegen dem weißen touch da drin.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

Die Oberseite komplett abzudecken ist zwar eine gute Idee wegen der Optik und dem Lärm, aber so kann ich oben keine Lüfter oder einen Radiator anbringen . Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, man hätte dden Deckle einfach aus einem Stück anfertigen können, das Wahlweise abgenommen werden kann für zusätzliche Lüfter. Oder man lässt es drauf um den Schall etwas zu dämmen, das war auch die Idee vom Hersteller ursprünglich.


----------



## Jawsbyte (31. Juli 2015)

Seh ich auf den Bildern richtig, daß der Schnellverschlussmechanismus zum öffnen der linken Seitentür entfernt wurde? Warum wurde das denn gemacht?


----------



## Rainman (31. Juli 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Rein optisch gefällt mir das von Fractal Design besser. Gerade wegen dem weißen touch da drin.



Ja, dass ALLES schwarz ist ist ein bisschen übertrieben...



Jawsbyte schrieb:


> Seh ich auf den Bildern richtig, daß der Schnellverschlussmechanismus zum öffnen der linken Seitentür entfernt wurde? Warum wurde das denn gemacht?



Oh! Jetzt wo du es sagst...da sind definitiv Schrauben im Bild.


----------



## Jawsbyte (1. August 2015)

Rainman schrieb:


> Oh! Jetzt wo du es sagst...da sind definitiv Schrauben im Bild.



Schrauben hat das Standard R5 eh auch aber eben auch den Schnellverschluß. Und den sehe ich auf den Bildern vom R5 PCGH nicht.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. August 2015)

warum in aller welt wird an der front noch auf usb 2.0 gesetzt ?? warum nicht gleich 4x 3.0 ??


----------



## StormForU (9. August 2015)

Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> warum in aller welt wird an der front noch auf usb 2.0 gesetzt ?? warum nicht gleich 4x 3.0 ??



Ich denke mal weil die meisten Mainboards diese Konfiguration immer noch nicht unterstützen. Daher nur einen USB Header haben


----------



## Harambook (12. Oktober 2015)

hey, wie lange wird man das gehäuse erwerben können? ist die stückzahl limiert? ich würds mir ja gerne erst in nem monat holen, falls das denn geht ?


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2015)

Harambook schrieb:


> hey, wie lange wird man das gehäuse erwerben können? ist die stückzahl limiert? ich würds mir ja gerne erst in nem monat holen, falls das denn geht ?



Würde mich auch interessieren, momentan 23.11.15, ist das Case nicht mal mehr im Preisvergleich.....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2015)

Das Gehäuse ist leider erst ab Januar wieder lieferbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Daniel,

gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit, in eines oder beide der 5 1/4" Schächte einen der praktischen Rollwagen der Festplattenkäfige zu integrieren? Das wäre extrem hilfreich. Kann ich mir auch selber bauen, aber dann müsste man bohren. Dann könnte man eine DVD, eine HDD in die beiden Schächte oben bauen und, zwei SDD hinter dem Mainboard am Gehäuse. Die beiden Festplattenkäfige unten und in der mitte könnten dann komplett entfernt werden, ohne auf eine HDD oder gar zwei verzichten zu müssen.

Dann ließen sich  zwei Radiatoren mit je 2 x 140 mm Lüftern integrieren sowie einer mit einem 140mm Radiator hinten. Lüftstömung wäre z.B. unten zweimal mit 140mm mit Staubfilter Einströmen über einen Radiator und vorne sowie hinten ausblasen über die anderen Radiatoren. Dann könnte man auch ein System mit zwei großen Grafikkarten in dem Gehäuse unterbringen, OHNE laute Öffnungen am Deckel nutzen zu müssen, die das Gehäuse nicht hat. Das wäre genial.

Dann hättet Ihr den extremen Spagat geschafft, von einem wirklich konkurrenzlos ruhigem Gehäuse wie bisher, welches trotzdem die Option bis hin zu High End Hardware mit zwei GTX 980TI erlauben würde.



Rollora schrieb:


> [...] Auch 3 Lüfter heißt nicht viel: So habe ich bei meinem R5 mehrere Lüfter ausprobiert als 3. Lüfter und nur der hier  ( be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) hat was gebracht: Komponenten sind kühler, aber der PC ist nicht lauter geworden. Wenn also 3 Kühler von diesem Verbaut sind ist das ganze leiser geworden - sonst lauter. [...]


Die originalen Lüfter sind völlig ausreichend. Minimaldrehzahl sind ca. 500 U/min bei 5V. Das ist völlig geräuschlos im Abstand von 0,5m zum Gehäuse. Auch bei 7V ist Ruhe und es kühlt eine übertaktete GTX 970 unter Prime95 und Furmark hinreichend.

Der BQ SW2 ist sicherlich ein Fortschritt, kostet aber alleine 20,-€, Davon habe ich mir einen gekauft, für hinten, denn hinten tritt der Schall ungedämmt in den Raum aus. Die drei originalen Fractal-Lüfter sind dann für zweimal vorne und einmal unten und können dann in aller Ruhe mit 5V vor sich hin schleichen. Da hört man gar nichts, da braucht es keinen 20,-€ Lüfter. Das ist wunderbar gedämmt und die Lüfter sind ruhig.

Der hintere PWM gesteuerte kann dann im Fall des Falles bis 1000 U/min machen und macht genug Wind für kühle Systeme. Damit bekommt man jedes System mit einer Grafikkarte richtig kühl. Wer mehr will, muss die Festplattenkäfige ausbauen und auf Radiatoren und Wasserkühlung setzen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt nur die rede von der HDD-Entkopplung ist, wollte ich mal fragen, wie gut die verbauten Lüfter entkoppelt sind. Bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse vibriert das Frontgitter unter last recht kräftig.


Die Fractal-Lüfter sind festverschraubt und nicht entkoppelt. Stört aber nicht. Da schleift nix, das rattert nix, da brummt nix. Bei 12V schon, hängt man sie an eine 3-PIN Steuerung, sind bis ca. 800U/min ruhig möglich, danach hört man sie.



Mottekus schrieb:


> habe  beim normalen R5 des öfteren gelesen das die HDD-Entkopplung nicht vorhanden oder bescheiden sei (sry,aus dem Kopf heraus habe ich keine Ahnung welches von beidem zutrifft).


Die ist vorhanden und nicht bescheiden, sondern funktioniert sehr gut, wenn man sie richtig einbaut. Der Halterahmen muss mittig in das Gummi. Da kann man auch falsch montieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit, in eines oder beide der 5 1/4" Schächte einen der praktischen Rollwagen der Festplattenkäfige zu integrieren? Das wäre extrem hilfreich. Kann ich mir auch selber bauen, aber dann müsste man bohren. Dann könnte man eine DVD, eine HDD in die beiden Schächte oben bauen und, zwei SDD hinter dem Mainboard am Gehäuse. Die beiden Festplattenkäfige unten und in der mitte könnten dann komplett entfernt werden, ohne auf eine HDD oder gar zwei verzichten zu müssen.[/img]



Das kann jedes Gehäuse, und ist keine Spezialität vom Core 3300 PCGH. Einfach die Festplattenkäfige ausbauen, und für satte 2,40eur sowas kaufen und die Festplatte in einen DVD Schacht einbauen:
Geizhals Deutschland
Müsste sogar die Gummi-Entkopplung verwenden können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Müsste sogar die Gummi-Entkopplung verwenden können.


Neee, eben leider nicht. Die Gummielement müssen in den Rahmen eingesteckt werden. Aber ich bastel mir was ... 
Der Winter ist kalt.  Blechen abzukanten, Löcher bohren und alles schwarz anmalen ist nicht so der Aufwand ...
Und wenn man das geschickt macht, kann man sogar doppelt entkoppelt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Dezember 2015)

Leider auch hier das Problem mit den Audio Front Anschlüssen.  Musste selbst Hand anlegen, damit ich wieder Stereo anstatt Mono Sound genießen kann.
Das darf bei einen solchen Preis nicht sein.

Bin damit laut Netz auch nicht alleine.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe noch Probleme mit den beiden USB-3 Anschlüssen. Das liegt aber auch an Windows 7 und dem Mainboard, was immer wieder die Treiber überschreibt, je nach eingestecktem Gerät. Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob es an der Aufteilung des einen USB-Anschlusses am Board auf zwei Anschlüsse im Gehäuse liegt. Ich teste noch ....


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Dezember 2015)

https://de.sharkoon.com/product/1190/00029#desc
oder
https://de.sharkoon.com/product/1190/07288#desc


----------



## Rollora (16. Dezember 2015)

Der direkte Produktvergleich stimmt immer noch nicht: beim R5 lässt sich die Tür in BEIDE richtungen öffnen


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Dezember 2015)

Trifft auf beide zu, weil man sie umbauen kann. Hier steht, wo man die Tür *AB WERK* öffnen kann.


----------



## Rollora (16. Dezember 2015)

StormForU schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weil die meisten Mainboards diese Konfiguration immer noch nicht unterstützen. Daher nur einen USB Header haben



Jo: liegt an den Anschlüssen am MB aver auch daran, dass der Bedarf noch nicht so da ist: Festplatten steckt man meist hinten an und mehr als 2 USB Sticks die USB 3.0 beherrschen und auch wirklich nutzen (meine USB 3 Sticks haben oft schreibgeschwindigkeiten die nicht höher als USB 2.0 liegen). Für alle anderen Geräte braucht man ja fast kein USB3 (ok vllt zum schnelleren Aufladen). 
Ich hätte mir aber auch eher einen zusätzlichen Stecker gewünscht USB Typ C oder USB 3.1





gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Trifft auf beide zu, weil man sie umbauen kann. Hier steht, wo man die Tür *AB WERK* öffnen kann.


Dann würde ich in Klammer das dazu schreiben... das ergibt sich nämlich aus der Tabelle nicht und für mich etwa macht es schon einen Unterschied, weil ich den PC rechts von mir hab


----------



## spockilein (16. Dezember 2015)

Passt da eigentlich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit zwei Liftern (saugend und drückend je einer) rein. Will mir schon lange ein neues zulegen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Dezember 2015)

_Die Gehäusetür öffnet sich bei der PCGH-Variante nach rechts und nicht nach links. Auf Wunsch können Sie die Tür aber auch auf die andere Seite umbauen._

Steht doch im Text


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein tolles Gehäuse eigentlich, hatte das Define R4 davon, aber mir fehlten ehrlich gesagt die oberen möglichkeiten einen oder zwei Lüfter zu verbauen.  deshalb bin ich aufs normale Define R5 gegangen. Wenn ich z.b. GTA 5 auf 4k spiele dann komme ich in dem Gehäuse auf ca 74 Grad GPU Temperatur auf 7v Lüftergeschwindigkeit (unhörbar) durch den oberen Lüfter, ohne diesen sind es fast 10 grad mehr und das trotz Morpheus Kühler. Die Temperaturen sind zwar harmlos, aber es ist auch schön zu sehen das eine GTX 980ti nur 65 Grad warm wird auf Ultra / Max und 4K Auflösung. 

Zurzeit finde ich die für mich perfekte Lüftereinstellung ist 2x vorne reinziehen 1x hinten raus und 1x hinten oben rauspusten. Jeweils mit einem 140mm Silent Wings 2 Lüfter auf 7v und somit unhörbar. Leider kann das PCGH Gehäuse das so nicht da es dort keine Möglichkeiten gibt oben die Lüfter einzubauen. Sind aber eher Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Rollora (17. Dezember 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> _Die Gehäusetür öffnet sich bei der PCGH-Variante nach rechts und nicht nach links. Auf Wunsch können Sie die Tür aber auch auf die andere Seite umbauen._
> 
> Steht doch im Text


Ich such bei technischen Daten aber in der Tabelle (wenn vorhanden), nicht im Text die von der Tabelle abweichende Info...


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Dezember 2015)

Standard-Öffnungsrichtung: links    rechts
Tür umbaubar:                             Ja           Ja

Dann beschwert sich der Nächste, dass diese Zeile überflüssig ist, weil es doch im Text steht, oder was weiß ich. Man kann es nie allen recht machen. In diesem Fall hat es eben mal dich erwischt


----------



## Rollora (18. Dezember 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Standard-Öffnungsrichtung: links    rechts
> Tür umbaubar:                             Ja           Ja
> 
> Dann beschwert sich der Nächste, dass diese Zeile überflüssig ist, weil es doch im Text steht, oder was weiß ich. Man kann es nie allen recht machen. In diesem Fall hat es eben mal dich erwischt


Du bist wohl kein Techniker.
Wenn technische Spezifikationen in einer Tabelle stehen, sollten diese vollständig oder unmissverständlich sein.
Es hat hier eindeutig nicht mich "erwischt" hier liegt eben ein Fehler vor.
Man kann auch ein * dazu machen und beim * unten schreiben, dass das vom User selbst bestimmt werden kann. Oder gleich variabel in die Tabelle schreiben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin Informatiker und Elektrotechniker, reicht das?


----------



## blackstar_88 (8. Januar 2016)

@PCGH Team

Kann man das Gehäuse auch woanders bestellen außer bei Alternate?

Dort ist es erst gegen ende Januar Lieferbar.


----------



## Kordanor (25. Februar 2016)

blackstar_88 schrieb:


> @PCGH Team
> 
> Kann man das Gehäuse auch woanders bestellen außer bei Alternate?
> 
> Dort ist es erst gegen ende Januar Lieferbar.



Hätte mir gerne von Caseking einen PC mit dem Gehäuse basteln lassen, aber obwohl sie ein PCGH Shirt im Angebot haben, ist das Gehäuse leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Kuehl (1. März 2016)

Ausverkauft bei alternate. Weiß hier jemand was bezüglich Nachschub??

Besten Dank


----------



## Kordanor (1. März 2016)

Oha...dann hätte ich's wohl doch noch bestellen sollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Aber es gibt doch auch Händler bei Amazon, die es verkaufen: (Nachtrag: Allerdings zu Mondpreisen)
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt (OEM-PCGH-CA-DEF-R5-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kordanor (4. März 2016)

Das Gehäuse ist übrigens wieder im Angebot.
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition, Tower-Gehause schwarz

Und auch bei Caseking trudeln mehr und mehr PCGH Produkte ein. Hoffe, bald auch dort einen PC mit dem Gehäuse bestellen zu können. 
Computer, PC Hardware & Gehause online kaufen | CASEKING


----------



## Noobsgodown (17. März 2016)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar, dass PCGH Editions von Hardware sich natürlich nicht wie warme Semmeln verkaufen sondern dies meist doch geringe Stückzahlen sind, aber dennoch: eine Weiße Edition wäre schön.



Dem muss ich absolut zustimmen. Ob Fractal so etwas auf Anfrage fertigen würde?


----------



## Kordanor (7. Juli 2016)

> Update vom 13.06.2016: Aktuell gibt es Lieferprobleme, weshalb das Gehäuse auf der Alternate-Webseite nicht mehr bestellbar ist. Wir gehen davon aus, dass sich die Situation innerhalb der nächsten vier Wochen wieder bessert.


Gibt's News dazu? Die 4 Wochen sind ja nun fast rum.


----------



## Kordanor (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gerade eine Nachricht von Alternate erhalten:



> Das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition soll voraussichtlich erst
> wieder ab Mitte August lieferbar sein.


----------



## doctor1985 (23. Juli 2016)

Alternate schreib mir heute Morgen, dass mein bestelltes Gehäuse am 09.08.2016 bei ihnen auf Lager eintreffen soll.


----------



## neoplus (1. August 2016)

Hatte vor etwas weniger als einem Monat bei Drive City bestellt. Erst hieß es Ende Juli, dann 1. August und jetzt gar "nicht mehr lieferbar".  Die Hotline konnte mir auch kein Lieferdatum nennen und hat mir angeboten die Bestellung zu stornieren - was ich nun auch getan habe.

Es wäre nett, wenn hier jemand der auch (egal wo) bestellt hat Bescheid geben könnte ob und wann er das Gehäuse effektiv bekommen hat - wenn es denn je passieren sollte. 

Habe schon seit drei Wochen meinen neuen Rechner rumliegen und warte(te) nur auf das blöde Gehäuse. Werde mich wohl doch mit dem Gedanken anfreunden müssen was anderes zu nehmen. Wenn das Original R5 nur nicht so viel (für mich vollkommen) überflüssige Öffnungen hätte.  Aber das beste Gehäuse nützt nichts, wenn es letztendlich nur ein Papiertiger ist. Zumindest Logistik scheint wohl nicht die Stärke von Fractal Design zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. August 2016)

Inzwischen ist das Gehäuse bei Alternate wieder lagernd. Man muss halt bedenken, dass es auch einige Zeit dauert, wenn so ein Container mit den PCGH-Gehäusen einkommt und eingelagert wird. => PCGH-Gehäuse kaufen: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition, Tower-Gehause schwarz


----------



## Kordanor (10. August 2016)

Und auch gestern schon bestellt. 

Hatte auch eigentlich vor gestern schon etwas dazu zu schreiben, allerdings hatte entweder ich Probleme mit der Seite, oder die Seite Probleme mit mir.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

Und Du wirst erleben, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. 

Schalte nur bitte die Lüftersteuerung, so Du sie nutzt und 
nicht das Board, nicht im Betrieb hin und her. Es gibt einige 
wenige Fälle mit ärgerlichen Problemen. 

Oder ist das, Daniel, inzwischen gelöst? Odr gibt es eine
Netzteil empfehlung ohne Probleme? Meinem BQ DPP-11
war das völlig egal, Netzteile anderer User mochte es nicht


----------



## Kordanor (10. August 2016)

Ich hatte das Gehäue bereits in meinem zweit-PC wo ich das eingebaute Lüftersystem verwendet und keine Probleme damit hatte.
Da das Gehäuse nun ewig nicht lieferbar war, ich aber nicht warten wollte, habe ich meinen zweit-PC ausgeweidet, in einen Karton verfrachtet und das Gehäuse für den neuen PC verwendet. Will heissen, dass mit dem neu gekauften Gehäuse nun der zweit-PC wieder ein neues Zuhause darin bekommt. ^^

Und wen es interessiert: Ein Video zu der ganzen Geschichte, mit Fokus auf Komponentenauswahl hatte ich auch gemacht:
Kordanors PC: Zusammenstellung & Zusammenbau (Stand 2016) - YouTube


----------



## Dave86k (4. September 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob mit am Boden eingebauten Netzteil, z.b. dem Seasonic G-Series 550W PCGH-Edition (16 cm Länge), nur ein 120er Lüfter oder aber auch ein 140er Lüfter am Gehäuseboden platz hat?

Danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

Dave86k schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen


Mit einen 160mm langen Netzteil passt auch der 140mm Lüfter.
Mit einem 180mm langen Netzteil (DPP11-550W) nur ein 120mm Lüfter.

siehe: Kapitel 3.1.2 Einbau Netzteil
[Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Kordanor (4. September 2016)

Gerade nachgemessen. Verwende das RMi 750 von Corsair (180mm)
Selbst da würde auf den Millimeter 140mm funktionieren (vorausgesetzt zu den 180mm kommen keine Kabelausgänge, die müssen höher liegen)
Und baut man den Festplattencage aus, würden es sogar 2 140mm sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

Kordanor schrieb:


> Selbst da würde auf den Millimeter 140mm funktionieren (vorausgesetzt zu den 180mm kommen keine Kabelausgänge, die müssen höher liegen)


Aber genau die hat das seasonic an der gesamten Unterseite. Es bleiben als 20mm, um die Kabel nach oben zu führen, das reicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei Lüftern sieht es so auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carrera (7. September 2016)

Hallo, habe Ende 2015 schon einen Rechner mit dem Fractal Define R5 aufgebaut, die PCGH-Edition leider erst kurz danach gesehen.

Genau mit den Optionen, die ich optimal finde, der zweite Lüfter vorne schon drin, komplett geschlossen oben und an der Seite.

Es steht möglicherweise ein Neubau an, dann natürlich R5 PCGH-Edition.

Was mich interessieren würde, funzt die Lüfter-Reglung auch über die Temperatur vom MB, oder lässt sich der Lüfter-Speed nur manuell am Schalter handhaben ?


----------



## Kordanor (7. September 2016)

Naja, beides zusammen geht leider nicht. Entweder du steckst die Lüfter halt an die Regulierung des Cases an, oder aber du steckst sie in das Board.
Die Lüfter sind allerdings 3 Pin Lüfter. Falls du sie also am Board einstecken möchtest, wäre das vielleicht zu beachten.

Persönlich habe ich einen PC, bei dem ich die Lüfter alle am Gehäuse belassen habe. Das ist mein zweit PC, wo sie dauerhaft auf niedriger Stufe laufen (keine Grafikkarte und CPU ist passiv gekühlt)
Und einen zweiten PC, wo ich die Lüfter ausgetauscht habe dorch Noctua PWM Lüfter, die am Board angeschlossen sind. Dort hat der Regler am Gehäuse entsprechend keine Funktion.


----------



## Carrera (8. September 2016)

Dass beide Optionen nicht möglich sind, ist klar.

4-Pin Lüfter hätte man einfach umstecken können - hmm, dann eventuell doch alle drei wechseln.

Als zusätzlichen Lüfter hab ich einen 140mm  Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüfter ins Gehäuse gebaut, der über MB-Steuerung läuft,
wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das mit der Lüfter-Entkopplung recht, bzw. zu eng und die Entkopplung musste wegbleiben

mal guggen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2016)

Carrera schrieb:


> 4-Pin Lüfter hätte man einfach umstecken können - hmm, dann eventuell doch alle drei wechseln.


Die originalen Lüfter sind sehr gut. Wichtig ist, sie tief zu regeln, sie laufen sicher mit 4V Spannung an. Die meisten Mainboards erkennen trotz 4-PIN Anschluss auch 3-PIN Lüfter und stellen von PWM auf Spannungsregelung um, viele wie z.B. MSI haben auch an 4-PIN Gehäuselüfteranschlüüsen nur eine Spannungsregelung. Musst Du hier je nach Board nachfragen, bevor Du es kaufst,

Ideal finde ich es, vorne und unten die drei originalen mit 300-600 U/min zu nutzen. Hinten einen neuen Fractal Design HF-14 dazu gekauft, und den von 400-800 U/min über das Board regeln. Notfalls mit Spannungsreduzierungskabeln, gibt es die guten CR-7 von Noctua z.B. bei Caseking für 5,-€ der Satz mit vier Stück. Der HF-14 fördert erheblich mehr Luft als viele andere Lüfter, darum harmoniert 3 x rein und einmal raus ganz gut. Trotzdem ist der Gewinn minimal, die normale Variante mit Sichtfenster ist in Summe vermutlich leiser. Oben ein zweiter Lüfter und den hinteren mit 5V betrieben, ist es kühler und leiser.


----------



## Karotte81 (15. September 2016)

Das Dingen gibbet nicht in weiß, oder? Also die PCGH Edition.


----------



## blackstar_88 (16. September 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Das Dingen gibbet nicht in weiß, oder? Also die PCGH Edition.



Nein so weit ich weiß nur in Schwarz.


----------



## peko234 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das Gehäuse nun einige Wochen im Einsatz und bin wirkich sehr zufrieden damit. Das Design ist herrlich neutral, die Funktionalität und Variabilität sind für mich mehr als ausreichend und angenehm leise ist es auch.

Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, warum die HDD-Leuchte so schwer erkennbar ist? Das Gehäuse steht neben mir unter dem Tisch und ich muss mich jedesmal halb verrenken, um etwas zu sehen. Im Prinzip hätte die auch gleich ganz weg bleiben können...


----------



## Majofan21 (11. Oktober 2016)

HDD-Leuchte brauch ich auch nicht.
Die Änderungen gefallen mir aber, vor allem die schwarze Lackierung.


----------



## DerJakob (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mich aus lediglich einem Grund gegen die pcgh Variante entschieden: der aufgeklebte Schriftzug auf der Front. Hatte extra bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens nachgefragt, ob der rückstandslos entfernt werden kann. Das konnte mir nicht zugesichert werden. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum bei einem so schlichten Gehäuse sowas angebracht wird. Das macht finde ich das schlichte Design kaputt. Aus Marketing-Sicht kann ich es natürlich schon verstehen, aber vielleicht könnte der Aufkleber in Zukunft auch hinten oder an der Oberseite angebracht werden...? 
Vielleicht geht es ja auch anderen so wie mir


----------



## abc2030 (24. Juli 2017)

Der Schriftzug ist nicht aufgeklebt und liegt optional dem Gehäuse bei.
Hab ihn bei mir auch nicht drauf gemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



DerJakob schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aus lediglich einem Grund gegen die pcgh Variante entschieden: der aufgeklebte Schriftzug auf der Front. ...


Du hättest Dir einfach die Lesertests in der PCGH durchlesen sollen. Siehst Du hier einen Aufkleber?
[Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

Je nach Hardware ist das normale R5 aber auch eine gute Wahl, denn ein zusätzlicher Lüfter hinten oben ist bei aktuell wieder steigender Leistungsaufnahme der High End Hardware sinnvoll. Mit 300W Vega und 300W Intel Achtkerner wird ein 140mm Lüfter sehr knapp


----------



## DerJakob (2. September 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hättest Dir einfach die Lesertests in der PCGH durchlesen sollen. Siehst Du hier einen Aufkleber?
> [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
> 
> Je nach Hardware ist das normale R5 aber auch eine gute Wahl, denn ein zusätzlicher Lüfter hinten oben ist bei aktuell wieder steigender Leistungsaufnahme der High End Hardware sinnvoll. Mit 300W Vega und 300W Intel Achtkerner wird ein 140mm Lüfter sehr knapp



Huh, strange. Ich hatte wie gesagt extra beim Händler nachgefragt.
Aber egal, ich bin recht zufrieden.

Gutes review, btw


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2017)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Das Dingen gibbet nicht in weiß, oder? Also die PCGH Edition.


Leider nicht. Nach vielen Jahren der schwarzen Gehäuse im Haus habe ich das R5 White (ohne Fenster) genommen - und es macht sich schon verdammt viel schicker als die hässlichen schwarzen Kästen die so manche Cases darstellen


----------



## Mydgard (3. September 2017)

Eigentlich ist das R4 PCGH Gehäuse was ich besitze super, nur eines nervt tierisch ... und das ist die miese HDD Entkopplung, ich habe 5 HDDs im Gehäuse und es vergehen maximal 15 Minuten ehe die Fronttür anfängt zu vibrieren und damit entsteht ein Brummen/knattern, klappertn was weiß ich ... 

Und ja, ich habe schon alle HDDs nur ganz schwach befestigt, damit sie nicht so viele Vibrationen übergeben, aber funzt halt trotzdem nicht richtig. Gummis austauschen habe ich zwar nicht gemacht, aber habe alle mal angefasst und die sind weich nicht hart, denke das Hauptproblem ist einfach, das der HDD Käfig direkt mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt ist ohne Pufferung dazwischen ... weiß einer wie das beim 5er ist?


----------

